# Making the move...



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Hello,
I know that there are several Florida Law Enforcement officers on this board and had a few questions. I plan on moving to Florida within the next year and do not want to move down there without a garunteed position. I will be flying out for testing until the opportunity strikes. My question is, is there more of a demand for officers down in Florida, how does the academy work (it seems as though you have to put yourself through the academy before even applying for positions down there) and also any information on decent departments to work for that are hiring and just any information you can give at all would be greatly appreciated. Thank you for your time, any input at all would be greatly appreciated.

Oh a little about me- 21, from rhode island, and will have a bachelors degree in may 2006, but willing to move if opportunity strikes prior to may.


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

MV; I worked in Florida for a number of years before returning home for family reasons. I worked in the Tampa/St. Petersburg area. If you go to www.policestandards.org they have bountiful information about police jobs in that area and what you need to do. St. Pete will hire you and put you through their academy, which I believe is about 22-24 weeks in duration.  Good luck!


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

There are a ton of law enforcement agencies in Florida and most are hiring. There are 67 counties in the state, each with a sheriff's office and numerous PD's. Also FHP is down alot of troopers, so with a degree, I'm sure you be someone they would be interested in. They have their own academy in Tallahassee, which is a live-in, 30 weeks academy.

I live in Southeast FLA and most agencies are large (100+) and most are always hiring. The local academies are held in the community colleges and you can check them out on-line.

PM me if you have a questions, I'd be happy to help.


----------



## MV4284 (Oct 2, 2005)

Thanks for your responses. I am going to be moving in the St.Petes/Clearwater area so that information is greatly appreciated. My biggest concern is having to put myself through the academy, but if some departments put you through it then that would be great. As far as the PASS and testing, is it much different from the process around here?


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

I've known some guys who were cops down in FLA who came back to the New England area. Some pretty good departments to work for from what I've been told. FLA troopers start and end at 32k. That's 32k for their career as of right now. Go to policepay.net and then link to trooperpay which is listed under "full site directory". There you will get the Florida Highway Patrol contract and benefits there. Also, while you are there look up some of the bigger FLA cities that should be listed in policepay. You can get good information on pay, benefits etc... Take my advice, always look at pay benefits and the incentives before taking a job. I considered looking out of state before I got hired in Mass., and in my opinion the northeast and mid-atlantic states have the best jobs going.


----------

